
Apple ][ Watch - braythwayt
http://www.instructables.com/id/Apple-II-Watch/
======
meesterdude
From the comments:

>This is incredible and has great significance to the maker community. I would
buy this over the Apple watch and would wear it too! It would go well with my
nixie watch.

-stevewoz

~~~
kcorbitt
It's not entirely clear to me whether the poster of that comment is in fact
the real Steve Woz (it seems that that's his only post on the site; there's
not a lot to go off of to distinguish it between a parody account and the
actual guy). I sure hope it is though!

~~~
johnbatch
Woz linked to this instructables page on his verified Facebook account the
same day as that comment.
[https://www.facebook.com/thinkbig/posts/989165078413](https://www.facebook.com/thinkbig/posts/989165078413)

~~~
ascagnel_
It looks like someone else posted this to the FB account, not the other way
around.

~~~
ChrisClark
No, Woz commented on that post with the Instructables link.

------
danso
I don't think I'll ever buy the actual Apple Watch, at least this generation
and the next. But I'd much less reluctantly plop down $300 for this, not
because of its functionality, but just for being a style accessory (isn't that
the main point of watches these days) and a clever one at that. I wonder if
Woz has seen this? He'd probably buy one and then try to get Integer BASIC
working on it.

~~~
elvinyung
Look at the first comment!

~~~
danso
LOL. Damn, I've been so trained to not read the comments on articles that I
didn't even bother checking. Of course Woz chimed in, and did so in his
typical low key way.

Coincidentally, yesterday I saw that he chimed in on an HN thread a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=stevewoz](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=stevewoz)

Would love to see him pop in on any one of the retro computing discussions
that make the front page.

~~~
radiorental
Long time Instructable user. Fwiw, The comments section on Instructables is
quite healthy/proactive/helpful. The community does a good job at policing,
similar to HN.

------
empressplay
At least it's not another silly Kickstarter campaign...

> 800 mAh LiPo battery (gives about a 3 hour lifetime)

Bit of a problem for a watch though.

~~~
mistaken
They should make it into a pipboy then :)

~~~
pipboypipman
[http://hackaday.com/?s=pipboy](http://hackaday.com/?s=pipboy)

You're welcome.

------
nitin_flanker
This is amazing and innovative. The retro look makes it so cool that I would
buy it rather than going for a real smartwatch.

The best part is, with 3d printed body, one can even make it look like a
steampunk watch or say a pip-boy.

------
amelius
The interesting thing is, imho, that the capabilities of our old
microcomputers are probably exactly what a modern day watch can handle :)

~~~
macintux
From some quick searching, the CPU inside an Apple Watch is somewhere in the
ballpark of the first iPad and includes 512MB of RAM.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
More than enough to emulate an old computer at full speed.

~~~
macintux
Probably several old computers.

------
juntsao1030
Come on guys, don't be so mean! It is just something for fun! I may spend
money on this but not on the actual Apple watch... At least I can have fun
with this toy.

------
jrcii
My first true love was an Apple IIc. I want this.

------
itomato
It's not a 6502, not even an emulation.

It's a parody.

------
vinceyuan
This is really cool!

